# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Oregon Optician's - opportunity

## GOS_Queen

*August 16th, 2006**. * *6 P.M.*
*Portland**,* *Oregon**.  The Gymnasium at The* *Kennedy**School**.  An evening With HOYA Vision.  2 ABO Presentations.  For More Information Or To RSVP, Please Contact Jill Snodgrass At 800-631-1188 ext. 3768.*

*August 17th, 2006**. * *6 P.M.*
*Salem**,* *Oregon**.  The Bear Cat Room at The Ram Restaurant and Brewery.  An evening with HOYA Vision.  2 ABO Presentations.  For More Information Or To RSVP, Please Contact Jill Snodgrass At 800-631-1188 ext. 3768.*

----------

